# Topics > AI in car and transport > Taxi >  AUTONOM CAB, self-driving taxi, AUTONOM CAB, self-driving taxi

## Airicist

Developer - NAVYA

----------


## Airicist

NAVYA in the streets of Paris

Published on Nov 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "NAVYA Unveils First Fully Autonomous Taxi"
The AUTONOM CAB Builds on Global Success of its AUTONOM SHUTTLES to Create Sustainable Modern Mobility Solutions for Congested Urban Centers

November 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Navya unveils Autonom CAB companys fully autonomous taxi"

November 8, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Navya puts its self-driving shuttle tech in an autonomous taxi"
The self-driving cab of the near future looks a lot like a minivan.

by David Lumb
November 7, 2017

----------


## Airicist

AUTONOM CAB in the streets of Las Vegas

Published on Jan 16, 2018




> AUTONOM CAB in the streets of Las Veags. 
> The first robo-taxi without steering wheel on the Market.

----------


## Airicist

The AUTONOM CAB service and technology in action

Published on Apr 11, 2018




> NAVYA presents AUTONOM CAB, the first 100% Autonomous, shared & Electric Taxi available on the market.

----------


## Airicist

AUTONOM CAB: a very unique travel experience

Published on Oct 17, 2018

----------

